# Racing Sloping



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey,

So I found a 54cm sloping (the largest size offered) Racing frame. All aluminum.

Anybody have one of these? If it's this size, how tall are you? I'm 6'5", and the top tube length seems perfect for me...and I really want it.

Offer any advice you've got.


----------

